# What celebrity MBTI type are you most confident in?



## MF1102 (May 17, 2015)

Robert is an ENTP


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Kill Devil Hill said:


> Bruce Dickinson and Carrie Underwood, my two favorite artists. Bruce Dickinson is 100% ENTP and Carrie Underwood is 100% ISFJ.
> 
> I'm also pretty confident Demi Lovato is an ENFJ. I'm not sure why, though. Just a vibe I get. Bob Dylan practically admitted to being an ISFP who worked his butt off on developing his Ni in his autobiography (he didn't use those words, but the way he described changing his perspective, he basically said he had to learn to use Ni).


Literally came in here to say Demi Lovato is an ENFJ. That I know. And Shawn Mendes is an ISFJ. Watch interviews of them, it's too obvious.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

I think that Bob Dylan -case has been settled.. Celebrity Types has typed Mick Jagger as an ISFP which seems to be right, the other option is ESFP. CT has also typed Jim Morrison as an INFP which I think is correct. 

But I'd really like someone to resolve a puzzle called John Malkovich, he's one of my favourite actors. CT has typed him as an ISTJ and he must be an introvert and probably a sensor, too. According to the things he has said, he seems to be quite practical type.


----------

